# mcse books



## tigsboy (Nov 25, 2001)

Has anyone got an opinion on which of the 3 or 4 different publisher study books are the best option for the MCSE certs.


----------



## lilhlfpint (Dec 11, 2001)

(i've asked a number of instructors the same question, and a lot of them suggested browsing through the books until you find one which suits your learning style. that's what i've done and i seem to like the sybex books. good luck!)


----------



## Anagha06 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes Lilhlfpint,

I too agree with you sybex books are the best books for MCSE students. One of my cousin is also following the same book...

ALL THE BEST FOR ALL MCSE STUDENTS


----------

